# Differential case swap?



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Gotta 06 400 with 3.6s will the differentials themselves work on my mud pro i know there has been threads about changing the guts but what about the whole setup or are the gears themselves the weak link in the 700

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The cases are the same. The weakness is the lower ratio gears, as the short ratios means less pinion teeth with equates to less tooth contact making it easier to sheer teeth. - You can pull 3.1's just fine with the proper clutching & you won't give up as much speed or cruising rpms.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Perfect so it's a win win i can get my 4.0s for my 400 and 3.6s for my 700 with a swap i assume i need to swap nose cones in the front for my locker right?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

This will also delete my sld right 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Only way to completely delete the SLD is to swap entire nose cones & then figure out a custom driveshaft to make the length difference. - Just weld it or put the delete piece in. 

When you have the fronts open you'll see how the locker works. Just put those pieces/side cover back in place to maintain it's function.


----------

